

Write Your Own Linux Twitter Client In Less Time Than It Takes To Find One - RK
http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6792/1/

======
d0mine

        $ easy_install twitter
    

will install you a minimalistic yet more powerful Twitter API with a sample
command line client included.

------
carbon8
Why is this on the front page? It's nothing more than an ad-filled article
talking about playing with an API wrapper in a command line.

